# Eclipse Plug-In: Editors und Views



## lumo (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

beim grübeln über das umsetzen meines plugins bin ich über folgendes gestolpert.

in meinem plugin habe ich vier *Views*

Graphik
Liste
Suche
Details

und eigentlich sehe ich keinen grund einen *Editor* zu verwenden.
wenn ich nun eclipse starte wird aber automatisch ein editor geöffnet.
a) warum?
b) kann ichs verhindern?
c) welchen vorteil hat ein Editor?
so weit ich das gesehen habe kann ich in meinen View(VierPart) alles includieren was ich brauche (ein composite wo sich die ganzen komponenten drauf wiederfinden...)

konnte mit freund google leider nichts finden...
ausser auf der eclipsepluginsite, wo beschrieben wird was mit editoren gemacht werden kann... (ich hab aber keinen text zum editieren oder ähnliches...)

meine lösung:

```
@Override
	public void createInitialLayout(IPageLayout layout) {
		layout.setEditorAreaVisible(false);
		...
	}
```


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2009)

Editoren haben einen etwas anderen Lifecycle als Views. Wenn du meinst keinen Editor zu benötigen ist deine Lösung korrekt.


----------



## lumo (7. Okt 2009)

einen anderen lifecycle?

bei mir werden in views daten verarbeitet, die geladen/editiert/gespeichert werden...
wie lange ein editor/view 'lebt' sollte da recht egal sein...


----------



## Wildcard (7. Okt 2009)

Ich meine damit ein Editor hat schon per default einige Dinge wie save, isDirty,...
Ausserdem verhält sich ein Editor etwas anders als eine View. N Instanzen pro Editor, matchen auf den EditorInput usw.


----------

